# Super-cropping Feminized seed



## Maddmachinist (Aug 6, 2015)

I am just starting flowering and I've heard about about people still super cropping and training in flower. Nd then I remembered I'm running a fem seed. Though I already super cropped in veg because it was easy for outdoor and I didn't even think about. This kind of stress probably isn't good for fem seed correct?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 7, 2015)

If you need to control height SC is the way to go.

If it's a fem plant and it's going to herm...it's going to herm.

I don't run fem seeds for this reason. Such a waste to find nanners after months and months of love and time.


----------



## buzzyman32 (Feb 12, 2017)

Outside u say?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRed (Feb 19, 2017)

Maddmachinist said:


> I am just starting flowering and I've heard about about people still super cropping and training in flower. Nd then I remembered I'm running a fem seed. Though I already super cropped in veg because it was easy for outdoor and I didn't even think about. This kind of stress probably isn't good for fem seed correct?




Like TOA said...If the strain is gonna Herm..it WILL no matter what ya do.  Topping and SC  is a stress But if the strain is stable it should not Herm

What strain we working?



TCABS


----------

